

Project Voldemort: Scaling Simple Storage at LinkedIn - mindaugas
http://blog.linkedin.com/2009/03/20/project-voldemort-scaling-simple-storage-at-linkedin/

======
aditya
Voldemort is actually, really really cool and a good implementation of Dynamo
(I'd suggest reading the Dynamo paper to see how it works).

Another good way of avoiding roundtripping to a SQL store of some sort, and
it's associated slowness.

------
nuggien
They didn't even elaborate on how they were using it.

